# Starting a Marine setup.



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey All, 

I am giving serious thought to converting my FW 125Gal into a Marine tank, so I can house a few SW Puffers.

What would be all I need to make this happen?..

What I do know (Correct if wrong).

Live rock, 1Lbs per Gal.
Coral Substrate.
Marine salt.. 

I have heard that if I have enough LR, I may not need a filter, even thou I do have one... do I need a protein skimmer, or anything else?

I am planning on a Porc Puffer, and a Green Spotted to start, maybe with one other small Puffer Species, depending on the Bio Load...

I am not new to fish keeping, but I am Brand new to SW.. 

Thanks in advance...


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

This section is for freshwater  If you re-post this under the marine category you'll get much better results/advice


----------



## MrHumphries (Dec 2, 2009)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> This section is for freshwater  If you re-post this under the marine category you'll get much better results/advice


OPPS  I will


----------

